
Compiling to Assembly from Scratch - halst
https://keleshev.com/compiling-to-assembly-from-scratch
======
ddlutz
I was very much looking forward to this book, pre-purchased it the instant I
saw the email it available. I have been enjoying it so far. Best part is that
you can follow along with making it in any language, for any input and output
language. The author just happens to use Typescript as the language for the
compiler, a subset of typescript for the input, and ARM for the output. I'm
keeping the same input and output languages for the compiler, but switching to
using C++ for actually building the compiler.

------
beefok
I'm currently loving the draft of the book. I'm moderately well off with
javascript, but I've never used typescript before so I'm working on figuring
that out as well. In any case, it's a wonderful book with plenty of diagrams
with explanations. Highly recommended! I've spent years dabbling with
programming language as well as compiler/debugger/simulator design, so all of
this is right up my alley. :)

